# Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?



## nada1988 (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jungs, 

gleich vorne weg, ich bin eigentlich kein Karpfenangler. 
Ich war heute zum letzten Mal vor der Schonzeit auf Hecht und Zander unterwegs und habe dabei einen richtig ordentlichen Karpfen an den Haken bekommen. 
Kleiner Kanal, ca 5-10m in der Breite, durchschnittlich vll 1,5m tief, an manchen Stellen (Bootswendeplätze!) etwas tiefer (2-3m). 
An genau einer solchen Stelle habe ich ein paar große  Barsche ufernah stehen sehen, also meinen 15cm Gummifisch abmontiert und auf 7,5cm gewechselt. 
Wurf an die vermeintlich tiefste Stelle des Wendeplatzes ,  2x kurz angejiggt und dann ein gewaltiger Einschlag. Die Rute war sofort richtig krumm (Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 40-80g), die Bremse gab trotz fast geschlossenem Zustand stetig Schnur frei. Ich dachte zuerst an einen gewaltigen Hecht, staunte aber nicht schlecht als der Karpfen die Oberfläche durchbrach. 
Nach 10 Minuten intensivem Drill konnte ich den Brocken in den Kescher  (Gott sei Dank mitgenommen!) bugsieren und enthaken (sauber im Maul gehakt!). Kurzer Fototermin und zurück ins Wasser! Da ich leider keine passende Waage dabei hatte, habe ich keine Ahnung was der Fisch ungefähr gewogen hat. Ich schätze ihn auf 12-15kg, kommt das hin?
Der Kescher hat eine Bügelweite von 60-60cm, also schätze ich den Karpfen auf ca 70cm?  

Hier der Fisch :



Gruß und Danke schonmal


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Raubkarpfen

Petri

Schätze mal im Bereich um 21 Pfd.


----------



## HRO1961 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Petri zum Überraschungskarpfen.

Ca. 8 kg


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Petri zum Überraschungskarpfen.
> 
> Ca. 8 kg



8 Kg war auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Sieht schon moppelig aus - ich geb ihm 10 kg...

Hatte auch mal einen, der in der vollen Hauptströmung nen 5-Mepps am Bleikopf voll weggehauen hat - der schien etwas kleiner/schlanker als der und hatte über 7 Kilo..


----------



## Forellenjaeger (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

schätze auf 18,5 Pfund


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Ca. 8,5kg würde ich sagen


----------



## warenandi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

8,7kg...:q


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

etwa 9 Kilo


----------



## drillhammer (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

9,2 kg....schöne Rundungen.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 8 Kg war auch mein erster Gedanke.



Schließe mich dem an.


----------



## Stefff (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Petri!

Strammer Bursche, meine Schätzung liegt zwischen 9-10kg!

N´Hecht in der Gewichtskategorie wäre dir wohl lieber gewesen|uhoh:#6

Trotzden schönes Tier!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

In meiner Gegend bringen 70er Karpfen meist um die 7,5 kg auf die Waage.
 Ich gebe dem gut genährten Kollegen einen kleinen Bonus und schätze zwischen 8 und 9 kg.


----------



## dib (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

ich glaube 20pfund würde der mindestens auf der wage bringen . wenn nicht dann noch schwerer


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Glaub auch so 20 Pfund. Raus bekommen werden wir es wohl nicht mehr 
Aber zwischen 16 und 24 Pfund wird ee gehabt haben. Das ist sicher


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Schöner Fisch. Aber der Kescher ist halt auch nicht riesig. Der Fisch hat maximal 70cm. Das sind in meinen Augen auf keinen Fall mehr als 8,5 Kg. Mit diesem Gewicht wäre er auch schon gut genährt.


----------



## WK1956 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Da sieht man mal wieder wie Anglerlatein entsteht ;-).
Ein 70er Karpfen bringt sicher nicht mehr als 8, maximal 8,5 kg auf die Waage, zumindest wenn er so aussieht wie der auf dem Bild.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Raubkarpfen hatte ich auch schonmal.Auf einen 10cm Twister.Nur eine paar Nummern größer. Könnt uja auch gerne mal schätzen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=2510&pictureid=22014


----------



## nada1988 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Also doch nicht so viel wie ich dachte. Konnte das Gewicht schlecht einschätzen, deswegen die etwas zu hohe Schätzung  
Prinzipiell wäre mir ein großer Hecht lieber gewesen, aber der Karpfen hat mich doch ganz gut entschädigt. 
Ist schon ein seltsames Gewässer, in den letzten paar Wochen habe ich da immer wieder Friedfische auf kleine Gummis gefangen, allerdings ausschließlich Brassen sowie eine Barbe. 
Kommt sowas öfter vor? Ich weiß durchaus, dass Friedfische nicht immer so ganz friedlich sind, aber 6 Friedfische in 3 Wochen auf Gummi? 
Hat das mit dem Winter zu tun? 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Wenns viel Fischbrut gibt (jetzt wohl eher selten) oder wenig Nahrung, gehen auch Friedfische jagen.

Döbel dürfte wohl er räuberischste sein, dann Barbe, Karpfen, Brassen....

In manchen Gewässern haben Spezis da auch schon beachtliche Erfolge erzielt beim, gezielten Friedfischspinnen (wobei man vorsichjtig sein sollte, manches dürfte auch Werbegeklingel sein - immer gucken ob von Angler oder von "Team"anglern solche Meldungen kommen.)


----------



## Laub10 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Petri erstmal
Ich geb ihm 10,5kg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

@Kalle
15000 g


----------



## DUSpinner (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Hallo,

was bringt dieser Tröt? Da der Fisch nicht gewogen ist, sind alle Schätzungen nur reine Spekulationen.

Ich könnte jetzt auch einen Lachs, den ich weder gewogen noch gemessen habe hier einstellen und ihn schätzen lassen.

Bloß was habe ich davon..

Nichtsdestrotrotz ein schöner und ungewöhnlicher Fang.

LG


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Naja, warum denn nicht? Mal was anderes als Rute/Rolle XYZ Thread.

Und zum Schätzverhalten. Man kann sich ganz fürchterlich verschätzen, je nachdem, welche Fischgröße man gewöhnt ist und dann einen "Aussreisser" fängt.

Das ist dann auch der Grund, warum so viele absolut schlechte Angler an den Vereinsseen +50 Pfund Karpfen gefangen haben (und jeder Karpfenangler mit ordentlicher Waage mit Glück die 30 Pfd. Marke durchbrochen hat). Wenn man sonst nur -5 Pfund Fische fängt und dann einen 18 Pfd Fisch vor sich liegen hat, dann kann einem schon einmal die Fantasie durchgehen.

Ist dann für die Angler mit ordentlicher Waage natürlich irgendwo nervig, wenn man nur Leut trifft die mit ihren 22 Euro Kombis +50er gefangen haben wollen...und das selber glauben.


----------



## WK1956 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Ungewöhnlich ist der Fang eines Karpfens auf Gummi nicht unbedingt. Im letzten Jahr wurden an unserem Wasser mindestens 4 Karpfen zwischen 70 und 86 cm, etliche Barben und eine Brachse auf kleine Gummies gefangen, ach ja, Aitel sowieso.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie Anglerlatein entsteht ;-).
> Ein 70er Karpfen bringt sicher nicht mehr als 8, maximal 8,5 kg auf die Waage, zumindest wenn er so aussieht wie der auf dem Bild.


 
 Diese Aussage ist zu pauschal.

 Es werden weder unterschiedliche Zuchtformen noch unterschiedliche Nahrungsbedingungen , Abwuchsraten etc.  dabei berücksichtigt.

 Ein Rückschluß  von der Länge auf das Gewicht ist da nicht möglich..

 Daher sind Längenangaben für Karpfenangler eher irrelevant.


 Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich jedoch das Karpfen bei einer 70er Länge über 10kg haben können.

 Den hier abgebildeten Fisch würde ich auf Knapp unter 10kg schätzen..


----------



## nada1988 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Naja, warum denn nicht? Mal was anderes als Rute/Rolle XYZ Thread.
> 
> Und zum Schätzverhalten. Man kann sich ganz fürchterlich verschätzen, je nachdem, welche Fischgröße man gewöhnt ist und dann einen "Aussreisser" fängt.
> 
> ...




Naja, sooooo selten fange ich große Fische jetzt auch nicht, hatte diese Saison (Mai 2014 - Jetzt) 3 Hechte über 10kg, einer davon hatte 14kg (alle am Altrhein), auch der ein oder andere Wels war dabei (alle unter 10kg). 
Ich tue mich generell schwer mit dem Abschätzen von Masse. Und mit Karpfen kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus. 
Auch war der Karpfen im Drill wesentlich stärker als jeder Hecht den ich jemals hatte, was zusammen mit dem Adrenalin wohl die Wahrnehmung bissl verschoben hat :vik:

Normalerweise habe ich ne ordentliche Waage im Rucksack, aber den hatte ich im Auto gelassen - nur leichtes Gepäck und Strecke am Kanal machen... 

Vielen Dank an alle, ich kann jetzt nachvollziehen warum (u. A.) ihr auf diese Fische angelt, nur mit dem Rumsitzen kann ich mich nicht anfreunden |supergri


----------



## WK1956 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist zu pauschal.
> 
> Es werden weder unterschiedliche Zuchtformen noch unterschiedliche Nahrungsbedingungen , Abwuchsraten etc.  dabei berücksichtigt.
> 
> ...


ich pauschaliere nicht, sondern ich rede von dem Karpfen auf dem Foto, der angeblich 70 cm lang ist. Ein Karpfen dieser Länge und diesen Proportionen hat nie im Leben mehr als 8,5 kg, ich würde ihn eher auf unter 8 kg schätzen, es sei denn er hat Blei gefressen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

12-17 Pfund.
Habe früher im Fluß öfter Karpfen gefangen, die ähnlich langgestreckt waren.
Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Ein Karpfen, hochrückig, gute 50 cm wog statt geschätzten 4-5 doch knappe 8 Pfund! Er hatte viele Köcherfliegen samt Steinköcher gefressen|bigeyes!


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ich pauschaliere nicht, sondern ich rede von dem Karpfen auf dem Foto, *der angeblich 70 cm lang ist*. Ein Karpfen dieser Länge und diesen Proportionen hat nie im Leben mehr als 8,5 kg, ich würde ihn eher auf unter 8 kg schätzen, es sei denn er hat Blei gefressen.



 Warum "angeblich"??
 Wenn der Kescher ne 60er Bügelbreite hat . und der Fisch re+li über die Bügel hinaus ragt , Dann sind die 70cm durchaus realistisch.


----------



## WK1956 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Warum "angeblich"??
> Wenn der Kescher ne 60er Bügelbreite hat . und der Fisch re+li über die Bügel hinaus ragt , Dann sind die 70cm durchaus realistisch.


angeblich deshalb, weil keine gemessene Länge angegeben ist.
Wenn die 70 cm stimmen hat er bei den Proportionen nicht über 8,5 Kilo, maximal.


----------



## Carras (31. März 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt dieser Karpfen ca?*

Moin,


man kann über den K Faktor durchaus eine pi mal Daumen Abschätzung treffen.

Ein Karpfen mit ca. 70 cm hat gemäß K-Faktor ein Gewicht von ca. 7,5 kg.

jetzt kommen da eben noch andere Faktoren dazu (Zuchtform, Nahrungsgrundlage, exakte Länge,....)

Demnach kann diese Fisch durchaus zw. 7 und 10 kg liegen.

Grüßle


----------

